# "Fake" User Accounts?



## missdavies (Jun 23, 2007)

Hey, I was browsing FA and I stumbled across a few of these.  At first I thought they were kind of funny, but then I started to wonder if they take up any space at FA or what your policy is on "fake celeb accounts."  Not trying to be a rat, just kind of curious.  Links below.
===

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/hillaryclinton/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/jackiechan/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/liukang/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/reverendfredphelps/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/vindiesel/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/michaeljackson/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/bobbarker/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/prince/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/algore/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/patrickstar/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/georgewbush/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/parishilton/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/billgates/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/stalin/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/stevejobs/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/chucknorris/

And Many More?


----------



## Damaratus (Jun 23, 2007)

We're keeping track of these at the moment.  Isn't anything particularly wrong with them, as long as they aren't being used to harass other users.  The policy may change in the future though.


----------



## missdavies (Jun 23, 2007)

Damaratus said:
			
		

> We're keeping track of these at the moment.  Isn't anything particularly wrong with them, as long as they aren't being used to harass other users.  The policy may change in the future though.



*nods* ok


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 23, 2007)

Also, in aaddition to what Damaratus wrote, we also have ways of knowing who shares additional accounts. We can find out who is making multiple duplicate accounts and can, if need be, take action.

So if people are trolling under various duplicate accounts... we'll know, as some people have unfortunately found out already.


----------



## SpirTheCatAyeaye (Jun 23, 2007)

I think these are funny


----------



## RTDragon (Jun 28, 2007)

Somehow i doubt that.  What if right now some of these celebs were looking through FA right now?


----------



## codewolf (Jun 28, 2007)

RTDragon said:
			
		

> Somehow i doubt that.  What if right now some of these celebs were looking through FA right now?


that is highly unlikely.... i very much doubt vin diesel, or george bush are furries :lol:


----------



## Lt_Havoc (Jun 28, 2007)

So, what about this guy: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/adolfhitler/ 

Adolf Hitler as a username, he draws Heidrich and other Nazi folks. IÂ´m not sure if he is just trying it as a parody, but some of his art looks serious. Why would anyoe draw Hitler like this: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/484592/

So far, no propaganda, but somehoe this just dosent seem to look right.


----------



## Lt_Havoc (Jun 28, 2007)

Can somebody tell me what happend to my forum account? Where is my avatar and my title and my posts I made?


----------



## Lt_Havoc (Jun 28, 2007)

That posts above where from me, seems I was not logged in, sorry for the triple post.


----------



## DavidN (Jun 28, 2007)

There's a Barry Scott one as well. It's all very weird.


----------



## net-cat (Jun 28, 2007)

These are funny.

I ought to make a georgewashington account...



			
				Preyfar said:
			
		

> Also, in addition to what Damaratus wrote, we also have ways of knowing who shares additional accounts. We can find out who is making multiple duplicate accounts and can, if need be, take action.


Proxy servers for the win, then?


----------



## Magica (Jun 29, 2007)

codewolf said:
			
		

> RTDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I always though Bush was a Chimpanzee myself. 

Back to topic, isn't there a limit at how many accounts you can have?  Say like a main account and a stock account or something like that?


----------



## Fesworks (Jul 1, 2007)

I think I know a couple that have two accounts... one "Kosher" one, and one meant for more adult viewing and posting...


----------



## Wyrwulf (Jul 1, 2007)

net-cat said:
			
		

> Proxy servers for the win, then?


The least a troll can do is put a decent effort into it.


----------



## Dragsooth (Jul 1, 2007)

Yea I'd guess they are making them to view adult art lol


----------



## Fesworks (Jul 2, 2007)

Well, I know that I'll still look, but I won;t be favoriting anything like that because of my readers... and my parents read my comic too  They already worry about me about other things, why give them more things to suggest other things


----------

